# Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 8100 LCD Projector



## jrd5173 (Jan 11, 2010)

I am curious to buy this projector, however, I already have my screen but need to buy the cables. All of the HDMI cables and other cable will be "in-wall" at a lenth of about 25'. Two questions.

1.) Does the Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 8100 LCD Projector have an issue with signal strength at the 25' HDMI cable length?

2.) If there is a signal problem, should I put a signal repeater on the HDMI cable?

3.) Are monoprice cables good enought to use?

Thanks to everyone for thrie help as I am a newbie to all of this.

I currently have a 100" Elire Screen, and 7.1 surrond (Klipsch speakers) and a Onk. reciever.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi John, Welcome to the Shack.

1) No projector should have issues with a 25' length of HDMI cable, you will be fine.

2)No repeater necessary, I have a 35' cable run to mine and never had issues.

3) Monoprice are fantastic cables there is no need to even buy the expensive cables from the likes of Monster and such.


----------



## Blktre (Sep 11, 2008)

I use 35ft High Speed in wall cables CL2 rated from Monoprice. I was worried about lip sync issues since my processor does not have HDMI. I use Optic for Audio. I have zero problems with signal strength or lip sync. Go for it!!


----------

